

Using Google Play’s new store listing experiments to double conversion - benjlang
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/07/03/5-tips-on-using-google-plays-new-store-listing-experiments-to-double-page-conversion/

======
aviche3
Author here. Got any questions? feel free to ask.

